# Mbuna only stocking recommendations for 75 gallon



## Usmaniix (Apr 1, 2020)

I have added some Mbuna in my 75 gallon around two weeks ago. I'm going to the fish store this week to get more fish. I wanted to get your input since I'm new to African Cichlid world.

Here is the list of what I have already in the tank. All are juvenile. I want all Mbuna tank. My goal is to stay away from highly aggressive fish and try to stock the tank in a way so aggression remains low. 
What do you guys recommend me adding or removing? what would be ideal stocking for my tank?

Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Lab) x 2
Labidochromis Chisumulae x 1
Lodotropheus Sprengarae (Rusty) x 2
Pseudotropheus sp. Williamsi North (Blue Lip) x 1
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei (Yellow Tail Acei) x 1
Pseudotropheus saulosi x 1


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are the fish all male?


----------



## Usmaniix (Apr 1, 2020)

hard to tell they are too young to determine their gender.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

If you are going for mixed gender you have too many species. Malawi are kept in harems so think in terms of 4 species in a 48" tank with 1m:4f of each. I would choose 4 species and get females for each group. When did you set up the tank? How did you cycle it?


----------



## Usmaniix (Apr 1, 2020)

I really appreciate the help. I do have a couple more questions. You say that I have too many species for mix gender. How does male only Mbuna stocking works? Can I unlimited number of species if I just keep males?

I cycled my tank little over two months ago. I used seachem stability and a couple of fish to cycle the tank. right now Ammonia = 0, Nitrite= 0, Nitrate = 5ppm, PH = 8.2.

For mixed gender does the list below look good to you? If it was your tank what 4 species would you keep in 75G 48'' tank?

Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Lab) 1M 4F
Labidochromis Chisumulae 1M 4F
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei (Yellow Tail Acei) 1M 4F
Pseudotropheus saulosi 1M 5F


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For male only, you try for 12 individuals with one of each and none that look alike. All male mbuna may be the most challenging tank to keep because they are by nature on the aggressive side. It can be difficult to find 12 mbuna males that look nothing alike since so many of them are blue barred or yellow-orange.

When I do a tank I try for variety in the genus and fish that look as different as possible. You have 2 Labidochromis and 2 blue barred fish. But recently an experienced member report that saulosi and chisumulae work together. Since you already have the fish, I would try it.

Also note that you usually cannot buy sexed mbuna, so we stock 8 unsexed of each and rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## jjpro2006 (6 mo ago)

Just set up a 75 gallon tank and ordered 8 Mbuna Mixed bag from <vendor name removed> definitely excited i get them tomorrow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jjpro2006, you may run into problems with only 8 mbuna in a 75G with aggression as they mature. Also being a "mixed bag" do you know how many males and how many females? Are they guaranteed pure fish and will they provide the scientific names for each so you know how to care for them?

You may want to start your own thread.


----------

